# Fw190 D9



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

1/32 hasegawa kit


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! She looks great!


----------



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

heres some more pics


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very Nice!:thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum.

I am also building one of those Hasegawa kits, great fun.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous!


----------



## randypandy831 (Feb 6, 2011)

awesome work.

i picked up a hasegawa 1/48 kit today. looking forward to building it after i finish an A-10 and F-15.


----------

